# Kelmarsh Tunnel



## magmo (Aug 10, 2008)

The Northampton to Mk Harbrough railway closed in the erly 90's and tehre are two twin bore tunnels on the line Kelmarsh and Oxendon.

One track on each tunnel are now cycleways.

I visited Kelmarsh early this morning and here are some pictures.

The entrance.







Inside.






The second tunnel is locked and in a worst state than the first.


----------

